# New owner- Walking vs Running



## AimeeV (Aug 4, 2021)

My partner and I are getting a Vizsla puppy soon. We are both runners, he runs marathons and I've run halves but am working on a full. 

I know that Vizslas require a lot of exercise and have read that they need at least two hours walking per day. How does this translate to running? Would 2x 3-4 mile runs per day be enough to tire out an adult vizsla? Or is it better to incorporate a mix of running and walking as part of the daily routine? 

Thanks!


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

You’ll start building it up from scratch and find your perfect optimum around the time your pup turns 1,5 years old. Remember they can’t be running too much before they turn one. Running on a daily basis will build their stamina so you’ll find yourself increasing distances over the months. I think a combination of both would be best as running tires them out physically but slowly walking and sniffing works their brain.

The exact amount or duration really depends on your V. I have a ‘lazy’ 1,5 y/o who probably doesn’t need as much as the energetic ones. But she can go for 10/15KM easy. Just doesn’t need them on a daily basis. She needs a minimum of 2x30 minutes medium intensity (a little more active than just a slow walk, so we either play ball or I take her cycling). She doesn’t run longer distances on a regular basis so her stamina hasn’t increased.

I have found multiple moments to work best, V’s recharge after about 3-4 hours sleep / relaxing.

Also, after attending hunting class in the evening where she was taught self-control, steadiness and patience she was mentally so exhausted that the day after she was always super lazy. Would recommend taking hunting classes 😉


----------



## AimeeV (Aug 4, 2021)

Thanks for the advice! 

Hunting classes sound good! Are there opportunities to get involved in actual hunts? Or is it just learning the skills for fun?
Whereabouts are you based? We're in Kent, UK and I just had a quick google but couldn't find much locally.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

AimeeV said:


> Thanks for the advice!
> 
> Hunting classes sound good! Are there opportunities to get involved in actual hunts? Or is it just learning the skills for fun?
> Whereabouts are you based? We're in Kent, UK and I just had a quick google but couldn't find much locally.


I’m Dutch so I can’t help you with locating a trainer. But we live in a big city and only had one retriever hunting school nearby so I just applied for that. I attended class to improve our bond and just have fun as we both enjoyed taking basic obedience classes. She learned all the (retrieving / after shot) basics in a 12-week course. I never intended to take her for a real hunt and we probably never will (urban city dog). But compared to basic obedience, this was mentally a lot more challenging (for both of us) and definitely strengthened the bond.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

So much depends on the individual vizsla, and how much time owners put into getting them in condition. Mine run off lead, so the length, and speed is totally up to them. While one of my vizslas may cover 15 miles during a off leash run, another one may cover half that distance.
Weather conditions, and terrain also play a part in how many miles they cover. 
Right now it’s hot and humid in Texas. Any running has to be very early in the morning, and kept short.


----------

